# Lami Tip Sizing



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Guys,

I'm wondering if any of you know what tip size I'll need for a Lami 1502 if I cut it down 3 inches. The specs at full length say size 9 but I know that won't work.

I'd like to get the right size ordered before I get the rod and measure it myself.

Also suggestions for cutting the Lami, saw or Dremel? I've never cut one of these before and I don't want any trouble.

Thanks,

Walt


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

I use a Dremel with a heavy duty cutoff wheel. Works great. On a Rainshadow 1502 I trim 'em until an 11/64 tip fits - just a couple inches or so.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*12/11*

I always use a 12/11 when I cut off right at 3 inches on a 1502. If you cut too much it wont fit. I would start off and cut 2 3/4 inches just to make sure. Oh and I use a Dremel.  I always lay the blank on a board then cut into it. Seems that limits chipping and gives you a cleaner cut.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks a lot guys!

Walt


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Wrapping with masking tape before you cut helps reduce splintering as well.


----------

